
How Android M made Sensy Remote re-think user onboarding - elvisds
https://medium.com/sensy-musings/how-android-m-made-sensy-remote-re-think-user-onboarding-ff0a33933e89
======
laveur
I wrote the update for Android M at my company. And pretty much everything
they said is true. Our UX Team spent a lot of time trying to make it work
right, but I ended up ignoring a lot of it and implemented it based on what I
felt was right. Having had years of experience with this model from doing iOS
development I kind of followed the same patterns I would have used there.

